# King ranch shoreline



## FXSBT26 (Mar 29, 2016)

There can certainly be fish along that shoreline but the reasons for not poling there is that the water tends to be too deep to see the fish unless they are right up on shore or on a sand pocket and more importantly is that typically that shoreline is win ward. You also may find in difficult to get a decent pole there, especially on weekends, because of so many waders chunking bait get in the way.....


----------



## 1Fisher77316 (Nov 1, 2016)

Derek Radtke said:


> What’s up fellow dirtbags! Just wondering if anyone in here has had any luck polling around the king ranch shoreline? Not looking for spots just curious if anyone has spent time polling parts of the shoreline. I always see plenty of people wading the shoreline but I do not think I have ever seen anyone on a polling platform along the shoreline.


The other problem is that locals treat that shoreline like a freeway and run it on the way to baffin rather than running the channel. Very heavy boat traffic. Parts of that shoreline do hold fish shallow..especially in the winter. You might also try behind the Tide Gauge in Baffin Bay. I've rarely seen tailing there but it holds fish shallow for sure.
Tight lines
1Fisher77316


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

1Fisher77316 said:


> The other problem is that locals treat that shoreline like a freeway and run it on the way to baffin rather than running the channel. Very heavy boat traffic. Parts of that shoreline do hold fish shallow..especially in the winter. You might also try behind the Tide Gauge in Baffin Bay. I've rarely seen tailing there but it holds fish shallow for sure.
> Tight lines
> 1Fisher77316


Not just locals but just about everyone thinks running as close to the shoreline is the only way to get anywhere. Dudes bragging about how their boats run 60 in 3 foot chop when they are hugging the windward shoreline in 10mph winds. Fish are used to it by now but it doesn’t make poling any easier.


----------



## Dallas Furman (May 13, 2018)

When I lived in Kingsville and fished Baffin and the ULM, and it’s been a few years since I have fished that far south but I always seemed to have better luck working the spoils on the west side of the intercostal.


----------



## anzuelo (Feb 28, 2017)

Just don't go onto the shore. Used to see King Ranch employees on horseback working along the shoreline. 

Every one of them had what looked to be a Model 94 Winchester in a scabbard.

Trespassing can get you shot in South Texas.


----------

